

Ask HN: How do you percieve colors - cududa

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;fN2MveM.jpg<p>The discussion of perceiving a dress as gold&#x2F;white and blue&#x2F; black (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wired.com&#x2F;2015&#x2F;02&#x2F;science-one-agrees-color-dress&#x2F;) has fascinated me. I realize the following post raises more questions than answers, but... How many times have we gotten into arguments as developers, or with clients on a particular design choice, because of a difference in perception?<p>This brings up an interesting topic in how to chose colors for the design of your project - none of us have any idea, if we all perceive colors so radically different.<p>The above image is one of my favorite &quot;visual thought experiments&quot;. The green column is actually the same on both the left and right (#15b400)<p>To start framing a discussion on how to actually try and learn other people&#x27;s schemas for seeing, Im using a basic image like this, and these questions are how I&#x27;d propose we start.<p>(my apologies that I don&#x27;t have enough karma to create a poll)<p>What do you see in the image:<p><pre><code>   1) Brown Stripe, left dark green
   2) Brown stripe, left bright green
   3) Purple stripe, left dark green
   4) Purple stripe, left bright green
</code></pre>
I&#x27;d suggest we begin with answering on our own perception (I&#x27;m number 3) and going from there.
======
lettergram
For the wired article it seems that the images are just altered to the point
where they are clearly not black and blue.

I wrote about it here: [http://austingwalters.com/that-dress-is-gold-and-
white/](http://austingwalters.com/that-dress-is-gold-and-white/)

As for the perception of the image you sent:

The greens look the same to me, and I see purple stripes

